# Video Tutorial: Cinematic Studio Strings - Con Sordino controll



## dog1978 (Oct 23, 2016)

I explain how I control the con sordino at cinematic studio strings by a controller (CC)

English:


German:


----------



## Haakond (Oct 23, 2016)

Great video!


----------

